# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Αστερι απο καλαμακια(καπως :P )

## k0ut4li4n0s

Καλησπερα παιδια,

εχω κλεψει απο το ιντερνετ μια ιδεα κ την αλλαξα λιγο προφανως αρκετοι μπορει να το ξερετε κ να το κανετε ηδη. 

Παιρνω πολυχρωμα καλαμακια καμια 10αρια, τα τεντωνω κ τα κοβω στη μεση. Υστερα παιρνω ενα δεματικο και τα μισα-κομμενα καλαμακια τα κανω ενα πακο κ τα δενω με αυτο στη μεση,ετσι σφιγκει αρκετα με το δεματικο κ ανοιγουν κ γινονται οπως στη φωτογραφια. Τα κρεμαω με μια υφασματινη κορδελα απ το ταβανι του κλουβιου. Τα προηγουμενα πουλακια π ειχα(κοκατιλς) παιζανε πολυ με αυτα κ με την κορδελα,προσπαθουσαν να το ξελυσουν,δαγκωναν τα καλαμακια,ξεφτιζαν την κορδελα, κρεμοντουσαν και καμια φορα απο αυτο. Το καινουριο π εχω τωρα εχει αρχισει να ασχολειται λιγο με αυτο, για αρχη δαγκωνει τα καλαμακια  ::

----------


## lagreco69

Στελιο να αποφευγεις τις κορδελες για να φτιαχνεις παιχνιδια. εχουν σημειωθει πολλα ατυχηματα τυπου (πνιγμοι και ακρωτηριασμοι) σε παπαγαλους ολων των ειδων απο κορδελες.

----------


## mitsman

Δυστυχως εχει απολυτο δικιο ο Μητσαρας αυτο ομως δεν σημαινει οτι εκανες μια ωραια κινηση και μια προσπαθεια για το καλο των φτερωτων σου φίλων!!! μπραβο!

----------


## Ρία

μπορείς να το αλλάξεις με σχοινί κ θα είναι όλα μια χαρά!! μπράβο!!!

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Επειδη την αλλαζω συχνα (μωλις δλδ ξεφτισει) δν πιστευα πως υπαρχει προβλημα κ βαζω  και την φαρδυα . Μαλιστα δν το ηξερα

----------

